# Pak Navy rescues 41 people in Gulf of Aden



## Dawood Ibrahim

Pakistan Navy ship PNS Shamsheer saved 41 people during a rescue operation in the Gulf of Aden after a boat capsized 30 nautical miles north-west in Socotra Island.

According to a spokesman of Pakistan Navy, PNS Shamsheer is part of a multinational task force 151, an international coalition task force of naval ships and aircraft formed under the UN mandate to counter piracy in the Gulf of Aden.

The task force headquarters received information about a sinking Yemeni boat carrying 60 personnel and PNS Shamsheer responded to the call and set out for a search and rescue operation.

41 out of the 60 people were saved while the search continues for the remaining people.


http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/blog/2016/12/11/pak-navy-rescues-41-people-in-gulf-of-aden/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## M@rKhor

WELL DONE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

Good work done PN, hope other 19 are fine too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

PNS SHAMSHEER SAVES PRECIOUS LIVES IN GULF OF ADEN
ISLAMABAD, 10 DEC 16 Pakistan Navy Ship while deployed on Counter Piracy mission saved precious lives in Gulf of Aden. The ship was operating as a part of Combined Task Force 151 (CTF-151), an international Coalition Task Force of naval ships and aircraft formed under the UN mandate to counter piracy in Gulf of Aden. CTF-151 is also presently being commanded by Cdre Shuaib of Pakistan Navy. 
CTF-151 HQ received the information about a Yemeni dhow, carrying 60 personnel, which had sunk 30 NM North West of SOCOTRA Island. Upon receipt of information surveillance by aircraft was ordered by HQ CTF-151 to locate the survivors. Meanwhile, Pakistan Navy Ship SHAMSHEER was tasked for search and rescue operation. PNS SHAMSHEER promptly responded the call and reached the position of sunken dhow within few hours. Upon reaching the area, PNS SHAMSHEER assumed duties of On Scene Commander and coordinated the search and rescue efforts that involved naval ships of Spain and Australia with embarked helicopters aided by the land based aircraft from Japan and Germany. Overall the whole operation was coordinated by Pakistan Navy led CTF 151 and commanded on scene by PNS SHAMSHEER. Resultantly, 41 x personnel onboard Yemeni ill-fated dhow were successfully recovered, while the search for others continued.
The operation signifies the professional acumen of Pakistan Navy to coordinate such a large scale operation involving navies from around the globe. Previously during the deployment, PNS SHAMSHEER kept on rendering assistance to the maritime community. Medical assistance was offered to the crew members of a Cattle Dhow named AL AMIR while it was transporting livestock from Somalia to Oman. Similarly, on 26 Nov, medical assistance was offered to a Somali dhow FAIS-E-SALE MOHAMMADI in Gulf of Aden area.
Pakistan Navy is resolute in maintaining and delivering on its commitment to the nation and global community for safeguarding national interests and making the ocean space safe and secure. Our ships, flying green flag around the globe are reflection of our national character, resilience and unrelenting commitment to the humanitarian cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sloth 22

Job Well done by PN . CTF 150 and CTF 151, I think PN is a part of both, is doing a tremendous task considering the number of vessels which passes through these areas. 

PN would do good to get 3-4 dedicated OPVs which can be deployed there, thus saving the warships for important tasks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

